# @ - prononciation de ce signe : arobase, at, à commercial, etc.



## elora

Bonjour,
Je suis de la Bulgarie et j`ai problem avec le mot qui designe le signe "@" en francais. Par exemple, dans le cas ou je dois dire l`adresse de mon courrier electronique je ne sait pas quel mot je dois utiliser pour le signe "@". 

Je vous remercie d`avance pour votre aide.


----------



## will

AROBASQUE

AROBASS

AROBASTRE

AROBE

A+
Will


----------



## will

Personnellement, j'utilise arobass.


----------



## fetchezlavache

"@" the animal farm


----------



## sophievm

Souvent quand il s'agit d'une adresse email, on dit comme les anglophones : "at" (mais tout le monde ne comprend pas forcément ;-) )


----------



## beri

oui, le plus rapide (et celui que j'emploie) est "at"


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Personnellement, j'utilise *arobase* et n'ai jamais rencontré de problème d'incompréhension.


----------



## sophievm

Moi avec "arobase" j'ai souvent des regards interloqués... Mais c'est le "vrai" nom de ce symbole, alors qu'ils apprennent !


----------



## fetchezlavache

j'utilise 'at' et 'arobase'? jamais aucun souci.


----------



## tchev

"arobase" n'a rien de très "vrai" puisque c'est en fait une déformation de "A rond bas de casse". Le nom original latin est "ad", et c'est celui que j'utilise parce que je l'aime bien, c'est court et c'est français (ou presque). Je n'ai jamais de problème d'incompréhension car tout le monde croit entendre "at" 

Dans mon entourage, les gens qui ont l'habitude de l'informatique disent "at", les autres disent "arobase".


----------



## massie1

Mais alors, que faut-il penser de l'expression très populaire au Québec: le "a commercial"?


----------



## Jabote

massie1 said:
			
		

> Mais alors, que faut-il penser de l'expression très populaire au Québec: le "a commercial"?


... que c'est un "québéc(qu ?)isme", je suppose ! Mais pas certaine malgré tout !


----------



## esteban

Bonjour tout le monde,

Consultez ce site:
http://www.druide.com/points_de_langue_22.html
Ensuite allez sur "Histoire d'@" daté du 16.05.2002, vous verrez c'est assez sympa...


----------



## massie1

Merci, esteban. Arobase ou arrobe sont peut-être les termes plus corrects , mais je continuerai d'employer le "à commercial". L'important c'est de se faire comprendre.


----------



## esteban

En fait selon l'article le "a commercial" est le nom le plus recommandé avec le "arrobe" donc non seulement vous avez entièrement la liberté d'utiliser le terme que vous désirez mais en plus vous auriez parfaitement raison! Comme quoi les québecquismes ça a du bon!


----------



## philippe37

Bonjour 
Un autre mot que j'utilise souvent : " chez " ( puisqu'ils nous hébergent ! ), mais peut-être n'est-ce qu'un idiotisme ( ! )
Philippe


----------



## giannid

Quelqu'un peut me dire comment on prononce le "@" dans une adresse électronique?

Merci


----------



## Barre-tendre

On dit tout simplement que c'est un "a" commercial.


----------



## giannid

Alors on dit pour example:  jacques à tv5.org (jacques@tv5.org)?

[…]


----------



## Barre-tendre

Moi, je dirais : jacques... a commercial... tv5.org.
[…]


----------



## giannid

Bon merci, mais c'est la même chose en france?


----------



## Barre-tendre

Je crois que bien que oui. Je n'habite pas en France, mais les Français qui viennent ici lisent leur adresse courriel de la même manière.


----------



## Paquita

En France, certains disent "at" à l'anglaise, mais pour la plupart nous utilisons le nom de ce signe : "arobase"

=> (jacques@tv5.org)?=> jacques arobase t v 5 point org

Barre Tendre : je pense que les français qui "viennent ici" utilisent la même chose que toi par mimétisme ... ou crainte "qu"arobase" ne soit pas compris ...


----------



## geve

Je dis "arrobase" ou "at". Je n'avais jamais entendu "a commercial".  Je ne connaissais que le "et commercial" (ou esperluette : &). 
La page wikipédia liste bien toutes ces appellations.


----------



## DearPrudence

Moi, je suis très nulle alors je me contente de dire "*arrobase*".
Un petit débat sur le a commercial dans ce fil du forum français-anglais *the @ character in an email address ?*


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Moi aussi je dis toujours Arobase
Et voilà ce que on voit en s'adreesant à Google
http://74.125.67.100/images?hl=en&biw=1276&bih=608&q=Arobasse&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------

